# Aire de Saintonge, Saintes.



## peecee (Feb 25, 2020)

_Saintes is a very old and historical town dating back to the Romans it has a great collection of Roman remains including an Ampitheatre and a cracking old town with narrow streets it's well worth a visit BUT the only Aire I could find was crappy. It looked as if it hadn't't had a council visit in years and at €5 for ten minutes  water and thirty minutes electric it's far from a bargain. Regrettably the place seems to have overtaken by a large posse of what appeared to be persons of Eastern European descent in all sorts of mobile living quarters.Perhaps one to be avoided for the present I moved on to Rochefort for the night.

N 45. 74049.     W 0.62743

N 45o 44' 36"    W 0o 37' 39"_


----------



## TJBi (Feb 27, 2020)

peecee said:


> _Saintes is a very old and historical town dating back to the Romans it has a great collection of Roman remains including an Ampitheatre and a cracking old town with narrow streets it's well worth a visit BUT the only Aire I could find was crappy. It looked as if it hadn't't had a council visit in years and at €5 for ten minutes  water and thirty minutes electric it's far from a bargain. Regrettably the place seems to have overtaken by a large posse of what appeared to be persons of Eastern European descent in all sorts of mobile living quarters.Perhaps one to be avoided for the present I moved on to Rochefort for the night.
> 
> N 45. 74049.     W 0.62743
> 
> N 45o 44' 36"    W 0o 37' 39"_


The D24, which runs alongside the aire, is reported to be very noisy as well.
A couple of nice aires to the north [Saint-Savinien} and north-west [Saint-Porchaire just off the D137 to Rochefort].


----------



## Deleted member 84442 (Feb 28, 2020)

That's the great thing about France, if you find a dodgey aire that you don't fancy, there's nearly always another option nearby. 

Pete


----------

